# fish finder rig question and drop loop rig question



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

hi guys. non nc resident here with a question or 2.

all my rods are 17 lb mono. i make all my double drop loop rigs with 30 lb mono attached to those rods with snap swivels.

they work fine. 

1. is 30 lb mono way over kill for my drop loop rigs for when I fish the bottom for blues, croakers, and such? i just have issues trying to get my loops through the eyes of the hooks with that heavy of line, but i usually make it happen. can i go lighter on my drop loop rigs? i have gone that heavy cause of blues ripping them up pretty good and they last.

2. my second question is regarding fish finder rigs for bigger fish. i really want try to target some drum this summer. i never have before. this past summer in delaware was my first summer using a fish finder rig and i lost 3 huge fish, whatever they were. 2 times my knot to the swivel failed i think. the other time was the shock leader which is 50 lb mono ripped, bit off, or a local shop said it was prob the fin or skin of a larger shark who had the bait and then the line ripped on the fin or skin.

can you guys help me out with building a better fish finder rig. here is my current setup and it is because i already have 17 lb on all my rods and want to be able to switch between loop rigs and fish finders.

1. i have 17 lb mono on all my reels.
2. i then make rigs that tie into the main reel 17 lb with do a uni to uni knot 
3. those rigs are 40 feet of 30lb mono which has my 2 beads and a sliding snap for my sinker weight, this 30 lb mono ties to a barrel swivel to 1 foot of 50 lb leader which has my hook.

A. is this a heavy enough setup for you guys? 
B. can i do this kinda setup vs a dedicated reel for fish finder rigs that would have heavier mainline mono? i wanted to be able to use all reels for loop rigs or fish finder rigs with only taking off the snap swivels for the loop rigs to then tie on the fish finders with a uni to uni.


feel free to rip me apart. it's only my 4th season surf fishing but feel i have deff improved since year 1. last year in deleware was my best year yet. first time hooking into larger fish, even if i lost em. still helped to booster confidence.

thanks a lot,
jim


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

What kind of knot are you using to the swivel? , are you snelling your hook with 50# leader? What you are doing sounds realistic, not much you can do about getting bit off unless you go with steel leaders and you can still get bit off on your 30 lb mono or your running line, it happens. I understand what you are referring to about being able to use both your rods with either a dropper rig or fish finder but I don't have a good answer, for me less is more, or less is better, now I'm not trying to start a pissing contest with what I'm going to say here, but I just use 40# braid for my running line, first goes on is the sinker slide, then a bead, then a coastlock swivel tied with either a palomar or a improved uni knot, crimp my own 60# to 100# mono leaders, mostly less than 6'' attached to the coastlock swivel.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

I pre tie my FF rigs, like this;

Swivell to 3 or 4ft of 60lb mono, add sinker slide, add swivell to other end, add hook and leader to swivell. Roll up, put in small ziplock baggie and attach to shock leader as needed.. 
Hook sizes are adjusted based on what I'm fishing for; But most are 10/0 circles for big fish, or 4/0 circles for smaller fish...


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

poppop1 said:


> What kind of knot are you using to the swivel? , are you snelling your hook with 50# leader? What you are doing sounds realistic, not much you can do about getting bit off unless you go with steel leaders and you can still get bit off on your 30 lb mono or your running line, it happens. I understand what you are referring to about being able to use both your rods with either a dropper rig or fish finder but I don't have a good answer, for me less is more, or less is better, now I'm not trying to start a pissing contest with what I'm going to say here, but I just use 40# braid for my running line, first goes on is the sinker slide, then a bead, then a coastlock swivel tied with either a palomar or a improved uni knot, crimp my own 60# to 100# mono leaders, mostly less than 6'' attached to the coastlock swivel.


i have thought about using braid for my main line. my buddy does and have no issues. catches fish.

for my knot to swivel i use a uni knot.

i guess it comes down to what bites onto the line. maybe al the break offs were sharks. who knows. so i guess what i'm doing is proper at this point?


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

so in august in the surf. if i'm not targeting sharks which i don't cause i wouldn't have a clue how to handle a larger one so i don't even want to go there, should i keep my line poundage how it is due to what is in the surf at this time of the year?

is it possible to catch larger drum this time of the year?

or is there only smaller puppy drum at this time of the year.

i catch blues and croakers every year to feed all of us. 3 years ago i was catching spots like i do panfish back home. everyone made fun of me all week cause i just kept fishing for those but i fed the whole house of 7 families at the end of the week.

this year i just really want to catch some diff stuff so why the questions about the FF rigs and drum.

thanks guys.

i will say even though it's just a week a year i look forward to this week more than my whole fishing season up here in the north east. it's just so much fun, even if i don't land huge fish like i see so often on here.

thanks,
jim


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Where do you surf fish? August can be tough as the water generally is pretty warm, but you never know, I've seen big drum caught at that time on a tiny piece of shrimp ( big bait, big fish??). Sounds like you know what your doing, you will catch something with some pullage sooner or later, good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Here's a link to a very good thread on the same subject. There is some great info in it that will help you out I think. Specifically on page three, there are some pictures of some standard fish finder rigs. I've taken the advice of some of the more experienced guys on hear and fish with a few different rods at the same time, big rods with fish finders and smaller rods with bottom rigs, metal, jigs, etc. I live by the saying "if it aint broke don't fix it". For that reason I use the standard "Hatteras Style Drum Rig". It's a tried and true setup that's never let me down and I can tie it all up pretty quickly. On my long rods I only use the fish finder rigs, heavier line...bigger hooks...bigger bait...bigger fish. The smaller rods are what I use for my "smaller" fish. On these rods I tie river rigs. River rigs are great as you literally tie them up in seconds and they take no hardware but your hooks and sinker. You can by them or if you're ambitious enough like me and read up on here you can figure out how to tie them yourself. They make it easy to swap out hook sizes, add or take off beads, etc. You can tie them up in any size line you wish. I think I'm using 20# Seaguar fluoro at the moment. Don't think these smaller rigs can't catch big fish either, we've put many big fish including 30 plus inch drum on the sand with these rigs and smaller rods. Hope this helps and don't be afraid of that search button, there's a ton of information around hear worth it's weight in gold just waiting for you to find it. Good luck!:fishing:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?130953-Drum-rig-question&highlight


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

After reading what I wrote I should clarify one thing. I said "bigger line" when describing the fish finder rig. What I should have said was bigger shock leader. 17# main line is just fine for those rigs. I currently use 20# BBG on my long rods, mainly because my local Wally World stocks it. I'd use 17# if they had it just to pick up few extra yards on the spool but like I said above "it ain't broke so I ain't fixin it".


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

to specifically answer question #1: 30lb test is a good all around choice for a panfish double drop rig, large enough to withstand at least some chewing from blues and to hold up when a red takes your bait. 2 suggestions to consider regarding your issue.

1. switch to fluoro, more $$ but more fish as clear and with smaller diameter. It will be easier to put it through a hook eye at the same pound test.

2. look at the eagle claw L197 circle, cheap, decently sharp, and very large eye compared to other usual panfish circles like the owner mutu lighhts. easy to put a double drop through. 

i go every year to nc in august, do pretty well on the panfish on simple drop fluoro rigs, the L197s, and sand fleas. conditions aren't ideal (dog days of summer) but usually manage a couple citation pomps and some slot drum, tons of whiting.


----------

